# [FAQ] Emergiare un pacchetto mask

## kNemo

Oggi mi sono ritrovato un pacchetto che emerge non voleva scaricare...

...Come faccio a scaricarlo ???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ci sono tre possibilita'

 

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge pacchetto
```

 

```
# emerge /path/to/ebuild/prog.ebuild
```

 Oppure crei la cartella /etc/portage, crei il file package.keywords e ci scrivi dentro per esempio

```
net-p2p/amule ~x86
```

Sicuramente il migliore e' il terzo perche' quando farai un update non ti chiedera' di tornare indietro di versione.

----------

## kNemo

Anche creando il file (3 possibilita') mi da' lo stesso errore...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kNemo wrote:*   

> Anche creando il file (3 possibilita') mi da' lo stesso errore...

 

Posta l'errore esatto allora.

----------

## silian87

Forse e' necessario che sblocchi la versione perche' e' hard masked... crea in /etc/portage un altro file oltre a package.keywords, lo chiami package.umask.

dentro ci scrivi cose del genere:

```
=x11-wm/xfree86-4.9-902
```

O come si chiama il pacchetto, con l'esatta versione, ma senza il ".ebuild"

----------

## kNemo

```

# emerge -k fluxbox-styles-fluxmod

Calculating dependencies   

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "fluxbox-styles-fluxmod" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- x11-themes/fluxbox-styles-fluxmod-20040502 (masked by: ~keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me non da' l'errore se faccio

```
# emerge -p /usr/portage/x11-themes/fluxbox-styles-fluxmod/fluxbox-styles-fluxmod-20040502.ebuild 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.9  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/fluxbox-styles-fluxmod-20040502 
```

----------

## kNemo

Ok... Adesso mi funziona...

Ma peche' devo specificare tutto il percorso /usr/portage/....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' un metodo. Comunque mi funziona anche facendo

```
# echo x11-themes/fluxbox-styles-fluxmod ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -p fluxbox-styles-fluxmod

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.9  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/fluxbox-styles-fluxmod-20040502  
```

----------

